# Can you bill nitrous oxide using moderate sedation codes?



## kviolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Dr used nitrous oxide ( sedation), kid 4 y old for repair of nail.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## karen.benson (Dec 20, 2012)

*ktrb*

my ER nursing supervisor has advised me to NOT use this as moderate sedation as it does not require the extensive monitoring like versed or other IV meds used in conscious sedation.


----------

